# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Cơm hến Huế - Du lịch Huế

## hangnt

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

Du lịch Huế - Có lẽ, món ăn bình dân - cơm hến -- lại ghi ấn tượng khó quên trong nhiều du khách từng dừng lại nơi này. Chúng ta sẽ được thưởng thức món ăn này ở một nơi được coi là ngon nhất và thú vị nhất.



Cồn Hến là làng Cồn thuộc xã Hương Lưu, phường Vĩ Dạ, cách thành phố Huế chừng vài km.Gọi là cồn bởi đây là bãi đất phù sa rộng nổi lên giữa sông Hương. Trong Dịch Lý của kiến trúc kinh thành Huế xa xưa, nơi này được đặt tên là "Tả Thanh Long". Còn người dân chỉ quen gọi nôm na là cồn Hến. Dòng sông Hương chảy qua nơi này nước trong vắt, ít phù sa và chất phèn. Đáy sông lại có một lớp bùn sâu tích tụ nên rất thích hợp cho loài hến sinh sôi, nảy nở. Có lẽ nhờ vậy mà hến ở cồn Hến nổi tiếng ngon nhất xứ Huế. Người già kể rằng, hến Cồn ngày xưa thường được tiến vua và rất được Người ưa chuộng.

Sau khi ngâm nước gạo và rửa sạch, hến được đưa vào các lò nấu. Nấu chín lần nhất, người ta đổ nước lã vào cho "cái hến" rời ra rồi nấu lại lần 2. Cứ 14- 15 cân hến tươi mới lấy được 1 cân "cái hến". Quãng 5 giờ sáng là mọi việc phải xong để các nhà hàng đến lấy về chế biến các món cơm hến, canh hến, hến xào bánh tráng xúc... "Cái hến" bán theo cân: 25 ngàn một cân; còn nước hến thì đong theo xô, 10 đến 15 ngàn 1 xô.

Muốn ăn cơm hến ở cồn Hến phải đi sớm. Trễ là không còn chỗ hoặc hết cơm.

Một tô cơm hến có hai nguyên liệu chính là cơm và hến. Cơm để làm cơm hến phải nấu vừa chín tới, không dẻo, không dính, không nát; xới cơm ra rổ để cho nguội rồi đánh tơi ra từng hạt. Căn cứ lượng khách từng bàn, chị chủ quán lấy ra chừng ấy cái tô. Với tay sang rổ rau bên phải, chị nhón một nhúm, lần lượt bỏ vô từng tô ít rau húng, rau cần, xà lách. Quay sang rổ cơm bên trái, chị xúc vô mỗi tô một vá đầy. Tiếp đó là lớp hến xào rải lên trên rồi lần lượt các thứ " phụ gia" khác: dúm chuối bào, vài lát khế, ít giá sống, vài cộng rau muống chẻ, nửa thìa đậu phộng rang dầu, dăm bảy miếng da heo chiên phồng, ít hành phi, thìa ruốc, vài lát ớt đỏ... Thoáng chốc, những tô cơm đầy vun, thơm phức được bưng đến.

Món ăn bình dị mà chứa đựng bao kỳ công của những người chế biến. Bạn đến Huế đừng quên ra cồn Hến để thưởng thức món ăn bình dị này.


*Để thưởng thức món ăn này tại Huế bạn có thể tham khảo* tour Huế thưởng thức đặc sản - tour hue thuong thuc dac san*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại* tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue* Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào* _du lịch Huế__ - du lich hue_

----------


## dung89

Mình cũng nghe món này mà chưa được vào Huế bao giờ để được thử  :Big Grin:

----------

